# Greek Meatloaf



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 lb ground chuck
1 lb fround lamb
2 eggs
1 cup fresh bread crumbs
2 bunches green onions minced
4oz feta cheese finely crumbed
1/4 cup fresh minced parsley
1 tb dried mint leaves
2 tb olive oil
1 tb red wine vinegar
2 cloves garlic minced
1/2 ts salt
1/4 ts black pepper

Preheat oven to 375 degs. In a large bowl, mix all ingredients just until well combined but NOT over mixed. In a 13x9 metal baking pan, shape into loaf and bake for 1hr and 15 mins and then let stand 10mins before serving.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Sounds good. I'm thinking about using a variation of this recipe with diced Kalamata (sp) olives in the mix and some sort of rosemary/ketcup glaze on top.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

That does sound good. You can always add some oregano to the mix and for the glaze, add some tomato paste in with the ketchup.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Absolutely...................


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

How about mixing in a little crumbled Feta Cheese?Man,I love that stuff.I know it doesn't melt well though.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

what ever ya wanted to do. dont have to make it the way ya see it. feta would be good.


----------

